# My potato salad



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 20, 2009)

*Potato salad*








*Ingredients*
Quantities are only a guide as this is prepared according to taste
8 medium potatoes
1 stick celery finely chopped
bunch of spring onions chopped
handful chopped fresh parsley
220g mayonnaise
1 tbsp wine vinegar
1 tbsp mustard
Salt & Pepper
4 boiled eggs


I peeled 8 medium potatoes and chopped into cubes ensuring all were the same size as this will make sure they cook evenly. I then placed the cubed potatoes into cold salted water and brought to the boil for approx 10 minutes or until they are soft enough to be pierced with a fork but without breaking up. Once the potatoes were cooked I drained the water and ran under cold water in a sieve to cool down and stop the cooking process. I then set them aside to make the sauce.

For the sauce:

I chopped a cup of spring onions into 1/4 inch pieces and only use the green part not the white end. These I placed into a large bowl. Then I chopped a good handful of fresh parsley and added this to the bowl. Then I chopped finely one stick of celery and also added to the bowl. I then added the mayonnaise, mustard, wine vinegar and salt and pepper and mixed it all up together. Finally I put on 4 eggs to hard boil and once done chopped up three of them and added to the sauce mixture and quartered the fourth one for decoration. Then I added the potaotes and mixed thoroughly but carefully making sure you don’t break up the potatoes. Adjust the ingredients to your taste if you think it needs more or less of something. I don’t usually measure these kind of recipes but use according to taste. I spooned this mixture to a serving bowl and garnished with the egg quarters in each corner and used some more chopped spring onion in the middle and sprinkled with chopped parsley.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2009)

looks beautiful!!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 20, 2009)

msmofet said:


> looks beautiful!!



Thanks MM


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 20, 2009)

I am going to make your recipe this weekend.Thank you so much for sharing. It looks delicious.


----------



## sarah (Aug 20, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> *Potato salad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 thats how i make my potato salad too,except i dont put celery and put boiled eggs inside,instead of garnishing.But yours looks beaurtiful!!!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 20, 2009)

sarah said:


> thats how i make my potato salad too,except i dont put celery and put boiled eggs inside,instead of garnishing.But yours looks beaurtiful!!!



Thanks very much Sarah  I have actually added 3 boiled eggs into the salad and used 1 for garnishing. I'm not sure if the celery was that noticeable but it tasted very nice so I'll be sticking to this recipe now


----------



## sarah (Aug 20, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Thanks very much Sarah  I have actually added 3 boiled eggs into the salad and used 1 for garnishing. I'm not sure if the celery was that noticeable but it tasted very nice so I'll be sticking to this recipe now




 i love celery.i just never tried it with the potato salad.never thought of it.But i'm sure its a great addition.will add it the next time i make my potato salad.


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 20, 2009)

If you have ever have bitten into a potato and found that the potatoes themselves have no flavor do I have a trick for you. To many times we have a great sauce recipe we can use when making a potato salad, but the potatoes don't absorb any of that flavor. 
After you have cut your potatoes and simmered them in a salted water bath, drain them and then splash a light vinegar over the top of them (don't soak them in it, just give them a good splash and toss them while they are hot.
Lay them out on a half sheet pan or similar type and place in the freezer for about 20 minutes to stop the cooking process.
Remove fom the freezer and toss with your other ingredients.
Wow, what a difference.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2009)

i always put celery in my potato salad.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark Webster said:


> If you have ever have bitten into a potato and found that the potatoes themselves have no flavor do I have a trick for you. To many times we have a great sauce recipe we can use when making a potato salad, but the potatoes don't absorb any of that flavor.
> After you have cut your potatoes and simmered them in a salted water bath, drain them and then splash a light vinegar over the top of them (don't soak them in it, just give them a good splash and toss them while they are hot.
> Lay them out on a half sheet pan or similar type and place in the freezer for about 20 minutes to stop the cooking process.
> Remove fom the freezer and toss with your other ingredients.
> Wow, what a difference.



Thanks for the tip Mark  The potatoes did taste pretty good and I don't know if that had anything to do with adding the small amount of wine vinegar?


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 21, 2009)

Anytime Jonny


----------



## steveyray (Aug 30, 2009)

Well l seen your potato salad, seems ordinary, we eat it alot here in canada in summer time, every one l taste is the same so l invented 2 new ways for flavour, my base for one is a deep fried cubed waxy patato, with a real mayo and mustard dressing in a ratio of 2 to 1 with fresh lemon juice, the fried patatoe works good as i highly season it as it comes out of the fryer,, after it cools its regular stuff like , radish , eggs, onion-green and bulb,capers, and sweet relish....my next experiment was never finished, but i used a tasteles fish, trouble is it contained to much water, after a day in fridge, it broke down, a guy could fix it up though if he played a bit. The thing is is to have a flavour sticker on the main ingredient which is patatoes i think


----------

